# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دامپزشکی یا ژنتیک؟

## نابود

سلام دوستان
من مهر 92 ژنتیک  آزاد واحد پزشکی تهران قبول شدم، بهمن توو تکمیل ظرفیت دامپزشکی گرمسار ولی  اینو نرفتم ثبت نام کنم زنگ که زدم گفت بیا اشکال نداره... حالا بنظرتون  دامپزشکی بهتره یا ژنتیک؟ (از حیوانات هم خوشم میاد)   :Yahoo (35):

----------


## amirh7

دامپزشکی اگه آزاده بری باید شهریه ثابت یه ترم را بدی 
ولی در مورد مقایسه ژنتیک و دامپزشکی به نظر من که ژنتیک تو ایران خیلی بهتره

----------


## Azad3h

عزیزم فقط علاقه

----------


## نابود

> دامپزشکی اگه آزاده بری باید شهریه ثابت یه ترم را بدی 
> ولی در مورد مقایسه ژنتیک و دامپزشکی به نظر من که ژنتیک تو ایران خیلی بهتره


مساله ای با هزینش ندارم. آخه دامپزشکی دکتراست...

----------


## amirh7

به قول دوستمون فقط علاقه 
ولی اگه به این دلیل میخوای بری دامپزشکی دکتراست و بهت بگن اقای دکتر مطمئن باش دو روز این اقای دکتر برات جذابیت داره بعد تو میمونی و ایندت اگه واقعا دامپزشکی را دوس داری برو

----------


## نابود

> به قول دوستمون فقط علاقه 
> ولی اگه به این دلیل میخوای بری دامپزشکی دکتراست و بهت بگن اقای دکتر مطمئن باش دو روز این اقای دکتر برات جذابیت داره بعد تو میمونی و ایندت اگه واقعا دامپزشکی را دوس داری برو


بهم میگن خانوم دکتر  :Yahoo (94):  به خاطر تحقیقات می خوام برم... شنیدم ازون ور می تونم ژنتیک پزشکی بخونم.

----------


## amirh7

> بهم میگن خانوم دکتر  به خاطر تحقیقات می خوام برم... شنیدم ازون ور می تونم ژنتیک پزشکی بخونم.


ببخشید خانوم دکتر :-)
والا اطلاع ندارم که بعد میتونی ژنتیکپزشکی بخونی یا نه 
البته منظورم من از این که میگم ژنتیک بهتره لیسانس نیست لا اقل فوق لیسانسش را باید بگیری 
فقط میدونم دامپزشکی رشته سختیه که باید علاقه داشته باشی تا بتونی بخونی ببین من تجربشو دارم اگه به رشته ای علاقه نداشته باشی ساده ترین درس های اون رشته را هم نمیتونی بخونی

----------


## نابود

من عاشق دامپزشکیم ولی همه میگن بده. ژنتیک خیلی با کلاس تر و شیک تره

----------


## kourosh35

> سلام دوستان
> من مهر 92 ژنتیک  آزاد واحد پزشکی تهران قبول شدم، بهمن توو تکمیل ظرفیت دامپزشکی گرمسار ولی  اینو نرفتم ثبت نام کنم زنگ که زدم گفت بیا اشکال نداره... حالا بنظرتون  دامپزشکی بهتره یا ژنتیک؟ (از حیوانات هم خوشم میاد)


سلام
دامپزشکی،واقعاً رشته ی خوبی هست.(به گفته ی یکی از استاد های دانشگاه تهران،حتّی جا داره نفر اوّل کنکور هم به این رشته فکر کنه.)
در ضمن،بعد از این که دکتری عمومی دامپزشکی بگیرید،امکان ادامه ی تحصیل در رشته ی دکتری تخصصی ژنتیک پزشکی رو هم دارید.(در کل فارغ التحصیلان دامپزشکی،امکان ادامه ی تحصیل در حدود 50 رشته ی تخصصی دامپزشکی و پزشکی رو دارند.)
البته شاید این رشته با روحیه ی خانم ها زیاد سازگار نباشه.(به خصوص کار با دام بزرگ یا کار در دامپروری ها و کشتارگاه ها).

----------


## Predator X

ژنتیک اونقدر ها هم که اکثرا فک میکنن خوب نیست ، حداقل باید یه مدرک کارشناسی ارشد داشته باشی( که رسیدن بهش کار سختیه ) بعد تازه اگه شانس داشته باشی میتونی بری کارمند یکی از ارگان های مربوطه بشی که حقوق آنچنانی نداره(حقوق معمول یک کارمند) و اگه تو فکر تاسیس مطب و کلینیک مشاوره ژنتیک هم باشی باید بگم فعلا فقط به کسایی که دارای مدرک تحصیل دکترا هستند و یه سری دوره های دیگه رو گذروندند مجوز تاسیس کلینیک داده میشه ، هرچند خبر هایی به گوش میرسه که میخوان مجوز تاسیس رو فقط به کسایی که قبل از گرفتن مدرک ژنتیکشون پزشک بودن و بیس پزشکی دارن بدن . در کل نسبت به دامپزشکی راه خیلی نامشخص تر و پرپیچ و خم تری داره .

این رو هم به یاد داشته باشید که این اسامی و با کلاس بودنشون فقط تا مدتی براتون جذاب هستند و در نهایت اون علاقه ی شما است که باعث پیشرفت شما توی هررشته ای میشه .

----------


## Prison Break

جفتشون رشته های درجه 2 محسوب میشن. دامپزشکی من تعریفشو جایی نشنیدم... حقوق بالایی نداره نسبت به پزشکی! سختی زیاد داره هم توی کارش هم توی خوندن و ..!
ژنتیک اطلاعاتی اصلا ازش ندارم.
اما دامپزشکی رو اگه خیلی علاقه دارید و مطمئن هستید موفق می شید بخونید! وگرنه بیخیالش شید.

----------


## FeaRLorD

دوستان میشه در مورد دامپزشکی بیشتر توضیح بدین ؟ به خصوص در مورد ادامه تحصیلش ؟

----------


## kourosh35

> دوستان میشه در مورد دامپزشکی بیشتر توضیح بدین ؟ به خصوص در مورد ادامه تحصیلش ؟


سلام
برای کسب اطّلاعات کلّی در مورد دامپزشکی،اینجا رو ببینید:
مشخصات دوره دکتری عمومی دامپزشکی (D.V.M)

در مورد ادامه ی تحصیل در مقطع دکتری تخصصی،با داشتن دکتری عمومی دامپزشکی،شما می توانید در 24 رشته ی تخصصی دامپزشکی(DVSc/PHD) ادامه ی تحصیل بدهید. همچنین امکان ادامه ی تحصیل در 25 رشته ی تخصصی علوم پایه ی پزشکی(PHD) و 3 رشته ی تخصصی داروسازی(PHD) وجود دارد.

----------


## Love_Heart

*دامپزشکی بهتره هم از نظر شغلی هم درامد وهم علم دام پزشکی بغلش شاید ژنتیکو میخونید.*

*الکی نیست که سومین رشته تاپ تجربیه*

----------


## FeaRLorD

> سلام
> برای کسب اطّلاعات کلّی در مورد دامپزشکی،اینجا رو ببینید:
> مشخصات دوره دکتری عمومی دامپزشکی (D.V.M)
> 
> در مورد ادامه ی تحصیل در مقطع دکتری تخصصی،با داشتن دکتری عمومی دامپزشکی،شما می توانید در 24 رشته ی تخصصی دامپزشکی(DVSc/PHD) ادامه ی تحصیل بدهید. همچنین امکان ادامه ی تحصیل در 25 رشته ی تخصصی علوم پایه ی پزشکی(PHD) و 3 رشته ی تخصصی داروسازی(PHD) وجود دارد.



در کل نظر شما در مورد این رشته چیه ؟ ارزش انتخاب داره ؟

----------


## FeaRLorD

> سلام
> برای کسب اطّلاعات کلّی در مورد دامپزشکی،اینجا رو ببینید:
> مشخصات دوره دکتری عمومی دامپزشکی (D.V.M)
> 
> در مورد ادامه ی تحصیل در مقطع دکتری تخصصی،با داشتن دکتری عمومی دامپزشکی،شما می توانید در 24 رشته ی تخصصی دامپزشکی(DVSc/PHD) ادامه ی تحصیل بدهید. همچنین امکان ادامه ی تحصیل در 25 رشته ی تخصصی علوم پایه ی پزشکی(PHD) و 3 رشته ی تخصصی داروسازی(PHD) وجود دارد.


لیست گرایش های تخصص رو از کجا میتونم ببینم 

اگه نیست میشه از هر کدوم که گفتید چند نمونه بگید

----------


## kourosh35

> در کل نظر شما در مورد این رشته چیه ؟ ارزش انتخاب داره ؟


به نظر من،اگه رتبتون به پزشکی،دندانپزشکی و داروسازی نمی رسه،دامپزشکی رو مد نظر داشته باشید.از خیلی از رشته های پیرا پزشکی بهتر هست.در ضمن این رشته در عرض رشته ی پزشکی قرار می گیره و مثل رشته های پیراپزشکی در طول پزشکی نیست.




> لیست گرایش های تخصص رو از کجا میتونم ببینم 
> 
> اگه نیست میشه از هر کدوم که گفتید چند نمونه بگید


لیست رشته های دکتری تخصصی گروه دامپزشکی(طبق دفترچه ی راهنمای آزمون دکتری تخصصی سازمان سنجش،سال 1393):
جراحي دامپزشكي
مامائي و بيماري هاي توليد مثل دام
بيماري هاي داخلي دام هاي كوچك
بيماري هاي داخلي دام هاي بزرگ
راديولوژي دامپزشكي
كلينيكال پاتولوژي دامپزشكي
پاتولوژي دامپزشكي
بهداشت و بيماري هاي طيور
بيوشيمي
بهداشت آبزيان
بهداشت مواد غذايي
انگل شناسي دامپزشكي
باكتري شناسي
ويروس شناسي
ايمني شناسي
زيست فناوري (بيوتكنولوژي)
فارماكولوژي دامپزشكي
فيزيولوژي
آناتومي و جنين شناسي مقايسه اي دامپزشكي
بافت شناسي مقايسه اي دامپزشكي
لیست کاملتر رشته های دکتری تخصصی رو اینجا هم  توانید ببینید.

از رشته های علوم پایه ی پزشکی که فارغ التحصیلان دامپزشکی می توانند در آنها ادامه ی تحصیل بدهند،می شه به اپیدمیولوژی،انگل شناسی پزشکی،باکتری شناسی پزشکی،ژنتیک پزشکی،بیوشیمی بالینی،هماتولوژی،علوم تغذیه،پزشکی مولکولی و ... اشاره کرد.

----------

